# How to protect a weeded design until pressing



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Just purchased my first cutter, watched the videos and am ready to go. But I have a very basic, and possibly stupid, question that I don't see addressed in any of the videos. 

Once I cut and weed the design, what do I put over the sticky paper to protect the design if I am not pressing it right away? For instance, when I make rhinestone transfers, after picking up the stones on the tape, I put the backing paper that the tape came on, onto the stones/tape to protect it till pressing. This way I can pile them up and press later. There has to be something similar for vinyl weeded designs.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I just sammich my cut sheets together back to front and then lightly roll them.


----------



## Big City (Feb 23, 2012)

Hegemone said it right on but to expand on the answer a little the importance of front to back is so that you don't get the vinyl stuck to each other then it will pull apart and wreak both designs,that could be different from brand to brand but we use a sticky back and just from doing this a few times and screwing it up I know the importance of front to back. Wow I could not have explained that any worse I hope you understand. Happy weeding!!!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, lol, didn't even think to do that, but it makes sense and certainly saves on having to buy something! And I understood your explanation perfectly. 

Speaking of weeding, I just cut my first rhinestone template onto graphtec material. It cut nicely, but the little circles don't stay stuck to the backing when I peel up the rubbery cut layer, which means I had to push them out of the template by hand. Are they supposed to stay down when I peel off the template? It would certainly make things easier if they did.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

You may want to try having your cutter making two passes on the circles. You should not have to hand weed your cuts like that. Maybe one or two, but not many more. Try the two passes. 

Speaking of weeding, I just cut my first rhinestone template onto graphtec material. It cut nicely, but the little circles don't stay stuck to the backing when I peel up the rubbery cut layer, which means I had to push them out of the template by hand. Are they supposed to stay down when I peel off the template? It would certainly make things easier if they did.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

If you want to feel extra safe use parchment paper between..


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot of companies actually sell a product that you can lay your weeded design on in till you are ready to press. That way you can stack them with no worries and I believe its re-usable.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I use coroplast sheets for sign making, Easy to remove, easy to stack.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

We use wax paper deli sheets. They come in a dispenser box and different sizes are available. Not expensive either. they work fantastic and can be reused if you want.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Just go to the store and buy a roll of wax paper. Just pull out as much as you need & stick your weeded design to it. Works perfectly.


----------



## heat transfers (Jan 14, 2013)

thick wax paper and it is reusable


----------

